
Show HN: GopherSwag.com - joncalhoun
https://gopherswag.com
======
joncalhoun
The page is a little rushed, but the worst thing you should see is an ugly
error message.

This is a TRIAL RUN, but if things go well I want to make this a regular thing
with new designs by a variety of artists, and I'd love to donate proceeds to
orgs that are doing good things in the Go space. Eg Women who Go or Golang
Bridge (suggestions for orgs are welcome). I think there are a lot of great
places that could do way more with more funds.

If you experience any issues or have questions just let me know -
jon@calhoun.io - the FAQ tries to answer most, but I'm sure I missed
something.

